# Fired!



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I have mentioned on here before that I work in a healthy dog and cat food store. Well as of about two hours ago I no longer work there. I was handed a letter today a few hours after I got there for my shift. It basically says that I don't work hard enough and need too many days off. The frustrating part is that I work my butt off every time I go in. Especially the last few weeks, there were shifts when I didn't even take a break I just worked straight through doing chores or ringing up a store full of customers. 

I could fight this if I wanted to since I wasn't given any notice or written warnings. Plus the letter does not have any specific incidents mentioned just general issues like "sometimes the shelves aren't clean" I'm just feeling like it's not even worth it because even if I sued or fought to get my job back, if I won I wouldn't want the job anyway, how could I work for them after this? 

Thanks for reading this. I needed a place to vent.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

If he breached of the terms of the employment contract you could have a wrongful dismissal claim and sue for damages.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh No!!! I'm sorry to hear that, ugh! I hope you find something soon.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'm trying to sift through the Employment standards act for Ontario. I can also contact the Ministry of Labour and talk to the legal help office at my school. I'm still in shock. I've never been fired before. It was so sudden too, no warnings, no complaints, then "oh your work sucks, your fired"


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

krbshappy71 said:


> Oh No!!! I'm sorry to hear that, ugh! I hope you find something soon.


Thanks, I'm thinking of looking at other pet supply stores, Pet Valu, Global etc. It would be funny if I ended up at Global since they are the direct competitors to my former store.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Go for Pet Valu, hon, you won't regret it. My family owned the one nearest to us for six years, and I learned so much from working there. <3


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

That is very frustrating, I wish you luck finding a new and better work environment!


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

If you were in the states I would suggest contacting department of labor, which sounds like your ministry up there. The only thing I can think is if they have a clause in your employment contract that says something to the effect of either you or they can terminate employment with or without cause then there isn't a whole lot that can be done. I know quite a few companies down here put that clause in their contracts. It sucks but that how things seem to be going now. I hope you are able to find a better work environment.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The Job hunt starts tomorrow since I am babysitting today. At least my babysitting means that I still have some income.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good luck with the job search hedgielover!


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Here in Quebec.. my GF got fired for a reason that she deemed unreasonable. We contacted the gov't office and fought back. My Gf no longer wanted to work for the company but managed to get a few thousand dollar settlement.

I would fight just on principal...

R.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

rtc said:


> Here in Quebec.. my GF got fired for a reason that she deemed unreasonable. We contacted the gov't office and fought back. My Gf no longer wanted to work for the company but managed to get a few thousand dollar settlement.
> 
> I would fight just on principal...
> 
> R.


Really, was it a long process? I just got fired last week and I feel they where not justified reason (old mistake from 3-4 months ago...). I don't want to work there anymore but if I can have some $$, without spending months in court I'd take it.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Contact your local normes du travail office. They have an excellent website and my girlfriend had an excellent time with them.

Cheers,

R.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

rtc said:


> Contact your local normes du travail office. They have an excellent website and my girlfriend had an excellent time with them.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> R.


Thanks I'll look intoo that.


----------

